
Save Keras weight matrices as animated videos during training - braxxox
https://github.com/brannondorsey/keras_weight_animator
======
Coreyyd
Cyber hacking has caused problems for various companies and customers..
protocolhacks{@}gmail.com, is group of hack team providing help to those who
are willing to take the bull buy the horn and SAY NO to online fraudsters Have
you been into a very long term relationship before or you currently have
someone you havnt seen now for days,weeks,months or even years???? beware of
scams......!! PROTOCOL HACKS,protocolhacks@gmail.com we are a team of hackers
everywhere on social dating sites,,eradicating and exposing those who call
themselves lovers with hidden identities jst to get people scammed,say NO! now
and contact us,we solve all problems.Do you need to keep an eye on your spouse
by gaining access to their emails,private facebook,whatsapp,skype n many more
account? and others to make sure they're not getting into trouble? University
grades changing Bank accounts hack Twitters hack email accounts hack Grade
Changes hack Website crashed hack server crashed hack Retrieval of lost
file/documents Erase criminal records hack Databases hack Sales of Dumps cards
of all kinds.. Our lives are now heavily mediated by technology (emailing,
social media, e-banking etc). We are increasingly and often continuously
online, open to engagement in a myriad of services and simultaneously open to
cyberattack. Making sure clients are satisfied. Prices are heavily dependent
on the problem you want us to solve

